# Mold on the Beech



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I,ve been air drying some Beech in my shop for a few months now. I took a quick peek inside the stack the other day and discovered mold spots growing everywhere. Is this natural, or should I get that stuff out of my shop? Any danger of sickness? I'll try to post pics tomorrow.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You need more airflow (put a fan on it).


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

+1 on the air flow. How much room do you have under it? Do you have it properly stickered?


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I've got crap stacked everywhere around the wood. 3" under it with 1/2" stickers. I'll change all of this and see what happens.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

1/2" is kinda thin for a sticker, too. Not much air will get in the stack.


----------

